# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  کتاب جاوا

## ba_1980

من دنبال این دو کتاب می گرددم هر چه گشتم پیدا نکردم اگر دوستان لینکی برای دانلود سراغ دارن لطف میکند برام بگذارند
 Java How To Program 7Th Edition-1
Java, Java, Java, Object-Oriented Problem Solving (3rd Edition) -2

----------


## ba_1980

دست درد نکنه با تشکر فروان

----------


## Abraham

سلام می تونی این کتابو که آفست شده از کتابفروشی های روبرو دانشگاه تهران با قیمت 19 هزار تومان بخری. البته چونه یادت نره. کمتر هم می دند.

یه سرچی توی رپیدشر هم بزنی بد نیست.

موفق باشی.

----------


## bamdadd

یادمه جزو قوانین سایت نوشته بود فعالیت Warez ممنوع ! پخش کتاب هم فکر کنم جزو این قوانین باشه نه؟

----------


## fery_tanha2002

کتاب دوم:
http://book.pdfchm.com/java-how-to-p...-edition-2053/
که باید ثبت نام کنید 
در ضمن ترجمه کتاب نیز هست

----------


## fery_tanha2002

http://book.pdfchm.com/java-how-to-program-sixth-edition-2053/

----------


## fery_tanha2002

http://www.adinebook.com/gp/product/...300650-3552072

----------


## fery_tanha2002

این هم ترجمه:
http://www.adinebook.com/gp/product/...300650-3552072

----------

